# Conductor and Ensemble you highly regard as master here mine!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ahh.. mister Peter Urquhart and Capella Alamire

Oh.. dear sir, i discovered your work trought naxos Gombert Release Chansons , motets, magnificat.

I was so blown away by what you and your ensemble did to the fine the great art of Franco-Flemish school of masters.I thought is Nicolas Gombert that great as a composer or there is this magic of Capella Alamire and the utter genieous of mister Urquhart ...

I had my answer for this whit two Download of Capella Alamire the Josquin and the Ockeghem, i would love so mutch afterward, it's because of you great sir, tears of joy come to my eyes when i hear these beautiful well led voices, either you have a fine ensemble or your a god as a conductor.

Perhaps Capella Alamire is not the utter best for specialists, but for me there among the best, i was mind blown when i purchased an used Luzzasco Luzzaschi Lp on Harmonia Mundi whit nnote of Urquhart, it was his copy, what an honor to have this.

Two Singer Pur, oh... oui, Singer Pur, says it all pure voice, angelic aftertaste, they turn anything into gold have you heard there released, they could rival Beauty Farm and ORF releases im not kidding.

Than as i mention i buy everything Beauty Farm dose, thee Gombert Motets double cds vol 1-2 are sutch solid releases, the bassus is beyond words incredible, the soprano is fluid(if you understand) the tenors do there job whit it.

Than finally graindelavoix approche is bold and daring , i would not says every release is killer, but never boring always exiting, my favorite are perhaps: Ockeghem whit manicotage of what sound like Corsican chants, your a man of great taste mister Bjorn, you seem to like the same stuff im in franco-flemish , english and obscur music of renaissance may god himself bless you sir not once but twice.

Life is made of small pleasure, these ensemble contributed to these epicurians goodies, almost forgot two of naxos top gun Jeremy Summerly and Bo Holten, heck these guys made me discover so mutch excellent works of master and can never thank them enought.

These are my favorite ensemble and thee one that led them.. i says great job, i worship your achievement, grandioso!!!!

I hope you enjoy reading this post ,as mutch as i did writing it.

P.s i forgot a lot of leading talent Brabant Ensemble and Huelgas ensemble but there allready notoriously good, needless to says i have all there released so far.

Thank for reading ladie's & gentelmens.


----------

